# You be the judge!



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

So there is a pretty good discussion going on in the "breed standard" section. While I have ideas about conformation, I cannot always put the proper words to what I see.

So, learning experience......
Critique these dogs, tell me who has better conformation, and *why* you think that according to the breed standard.
Take into consideration age and sex.

*5 month old male:*









*6 Month old male: *
*







*

*10 Year old male:*









*7 year old female:*


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

It's so hard to tell from a picture. If you want to pack up that 5 month old and send him to me, I'd be able to evaluate better.:wub:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

It is hard for me to decide order, but I will start with a few comments and hopefully some conformation people will speak up!

5 month old male:
Very masculine, slightly stretched male with excellent coloration. Slight dip at withers (slightly roached?), nice lower back and croup. Tail has curved tip.

6 mo male:
Again good colors/pigment. Not as masculine as the first puppy. Very straight/parallel front and back legs (as in not easty-westy). Shoulder too upright?
Tail is curved.

10 y/o male:
Huge radar ears, very weak pasterns. Decent topline and tailset.
Hind angulation good.

7 y/o female:
Very masculine head for a bitch. Flowing topline, nice tailset and carriage. Something a little funny with upper arm and shoulder. Longcoat.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

angelas said:


> It's so hard to tell from a picture. If you want to pack up that 5 month old and send him to me, I'd be able to evaluate better.:wub:


 X2!!!!

Your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments.

Sorry _angelas_, that boy is here to stay!


----------



## Pinkava (Apr 16, 2010)

Its hard to tell, as the dogs (first 3) IMO are not stacked correctly and the angle of the photo makes it hard aswell, The last photo looks to be the better stacked one of the dog, however again the angle of the photo makes it hard to look at the overall conformation of the dog.

Be interesting to hear other opinions as I am still learning aswell 

5 Month old pup
Strong head, with good expression, good pigmentation and colour, level withers, looks to have a slightly short underchest

10 Year Old Male
Good head and expression, Slightly heavy in condition, level withers with slight dip behind, level topline with very short steep croup, foreleg should be longer, looks to have good hind quarter angulation

7 Year Old Female
Large, strong, strong head with lovely expression with well set ears, lovely pigment and colour, High withers, good topline, firm back, good length but slightly steep croup, good fore and hind quarter angulation with what looks to be nice short hocks, ideally the foreleg should be longer, slightly deep in chest


----------

